# Dzwiekoszczelny-wytlumiony



## agysia

Dzien dobry wszystkim,
poniewaz nie mam od paru lat kontaktu z zywym jezykiem, ciezko mi wyczuc niuanse miedzy tymi dwoma wyrazeniami; moge powiedziec "dzwiekoszczelny pokoj"? czy lepiej "wytlumiony"/ o "dzwiekoszczelnych scianach"? 
Z gory dziekuje!


----------



## majlo

Witaj agysiu! 

Jak najbardziej możesz powiedzieć "dźwiękoszczelny pokój". Co do "wytłumiony", ciężko powiedzieć, czy to słowo byłoby lepsze, zważywszy że znaczenia tych słów nie są takie same.


----------



## Tsume0

dźwiękoszczelny pokój - it is ok.
But:
wytłumiony pokój - it isn't.

wytłumiony może być dźwięk, ale nie pokój.


----------



## Thomas1

I am not sure about that Tsume0. I see nothing wrong with 'wytłumiony' being used for rooms.

I discern some difference between the two though. Wytłumiony may mean that someone has fixed some material in order to make the X soundproof. Dźwiękoszczelny may express this idea too, it seems to me, but may also mean that the _soundproofness_ an inherent trait of the X. This may be a personal differentiaion.


----------



## Tsume0

You native is Polish (me too, and I'm teaching polish in school ), so:
Czy powiedziałbyś, że pokój jest wytłumiony? Mi się wydaje, że jest to dosyć nienaturalne.


----------



## BarraRaBarra

"Wytłumione pomieszczenie", "wytłumione studio" is a place without reverberation. "Wytłumiony pokój" doesn't sound wrong to me. I was in a flat in Warsaw with a room adapted for a small recording studio, with walls covered with wavy polyurethane foam. I would call the place "wytłumiony pokój" without hesitation.


----------



## majlo

Tsume0 said:


> You native is Polish (me too, and I'm teaching polish in school ), so:
> Czy powiedziałbyś, że pokój jest wytłumiony? Mi się wydaje, że jest to dosyć nienaturalne.



Uczysz polskiego i nie wiesz, że na początku zdania mówi się "mnie", a nie "mi"? 

Co do tematu, zgadzam się z Thomasem. PWN mówi sam za siebie.

http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=wyt%B3umiony

http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=d%BCwi%EAkoszczelny


----------



## bg1

Z technicznego punktu widzenia dźwiękoszczelność i wytłumienie dźwięku (w kontekście studiów muzycznych) są dwa zupełnie inne zagadnienia. Dźwiękoszczelność jest związana z akustycznym odizolowaniem pomieszczenia z przestrzenią zewnętrzną tak, aby dźwięk wygenerowany wewnątrz pomieszczenia nie wydobywał się poza nim. Wytłumienie polega na minimalizacji odbić fal dźwiękowych od ścian pomieszczenia w celu eliminacji negatywnych zjawisk interferencji lub dudnień powstałych przy nakładaniu oryginalnych i odbitych dźwięków.


----------



## bg1

Chcę dodać taki bardzo dobry przykład wykazujący różnicę między tymi 2 pojęciami, będący przypadkiem skrajnym. No, bardzo skrajnym ;-)

Najlepiej wytłumionym pomieszczeniem jest pomieszczenie bez ścian (najgorzej dźwiękoszczelne) ;-)


----------



## BarraRaBarra

bg1 said:


> Najlepiej wytłumionym pomieszczeniem jest pomieszczenie bez ścian



Nazwanie tego pokojem byłoby nadużyciem.


----------



## majlo

W ogóle ciężko byłoby to nazywać pomieszczeniem hehe, tyle że tutaj chodzi chyba bardziej o metaforę, a nie o faktyczny przykład.


----------



## bg1

BarraRaBarra said:


> Nazwanie tego pokojem byłoby nadużyciem.



To przypadek szczególny pomieszczenia, kiedy jego wymiary zbliżają się do nieskończoności.


----------

